# [solved] Firefox (> 2.0) auf Linux sehr lahm?

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hallo,

früher benutzte ich eigentlich nur Mozilla. Da für Mozilla aber offensichtlich keine Plugins oder Skins mehr in der Überzahl entwickelt werden, und die letzte Version von Seamonkey etwas fehlerhaft war, sah ich mich gezwungen, auf Firefox umzusteigen.

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Firefox bei anderen auch so verdammt lahm ist? Es betrifft eigentlich alles, angefangen vom Wechseln der Tabs, bishin zum Erscheinen einer Mod-Auth-Passwort-Aufforderung, wo man beim genauen hinschauen dem Aufbau des Fensters richtig zusehen kann. 

Mit der Zeit nervt das nämlich ganz schön.

----------

## cfreak200

Mein Firefox läuft hier auch nicht besondern performant, es soll mit der -pange USE-Flag besser laufen aber das habe ich noch nicht getestet.

Nutze z.Z: Opera allerdings ist der auch nicht der schnellste aber wenigstens etwas schneller als der FF:

----------

## Finswimmer

 *cfreak200 wrote:*   

> Mein Firefox läuft hier auch nicht besondern performant, es soll mit der -pange USE-Flag besser laufen aber das habe ich noch nicht getestet.
> 
> Nutze z.Z: Opera allerdings ist der auch nicht der schnellste aber wenigstens etwas schneller als der FF:

 

```
ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.3  USE="java xprint -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -ipv6 -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama" LINGUAS="en_GB -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 34 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 34 kB

```

Welche USE Flag meinst du?

----------

## psyqil

moznopango wäre das.

----------

## cfreak200

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> moznopango wäre das.

 

genau die meinte ich, hatte wohl mal wieder nen Tippfehler  :Smile: 

P.S.: Schreib doch bitte mal deine Erfahrungsberichte hier rein  :Smile: 

----------

## psyqil

 *cfreak200 wrote:*   

> P.S.: Schreib doch bitte mal deine Erfahrungsberichte hier rein 

  :Shocked:  Ich? Ich hasse Firefox...

----------

## cfreak200

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *cfreak200 wrote:*   P.S.: Schreib doch bitte mal deine Erfahrungsberichte hier rein   Ich? Ich hasse Firefox...

 

Nicht du, sondern Finswimmer weil er nachgefragt hatte.

----------

## b3cks

 *cfreak200 wrote:*   

>  *psyqil wrote:*   moznopango wäre das. 
> 
> genau die meinte ich, hatte wohl mal wieder nen Tippfehler 
> 
> P.S.: Schreib doch bitte mal deine Erfahrungsberichte hier rein 

 

Benutz einfach mal die Suchfunktion!

Thema wurde schon unzählige male Diskutiert, genauso wie es dazu passende Tipps und Tricks gibt.

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also, weil alle nur am meckern sind, da sage ich es einfach mal: Ich liebe den Firefox. Er ist bei mir nicht lahm, er stürzt auch nur noch ab, wenn man auf Youtube dieses Flashgeraffel nutzen muß.

Habe jetzt alles durch mit Konqueror, Opera, Epiphany und Firefox. Ok, ich weiß, es liegt nicht am Browser sondern an den kaputten Seiten. Und mit dem Firefox komme ich überall durch. Konqueror ist leider zu sauber, der macht die meisten Probleme.Weil er kaputte Seiten einfach nicht will. Die es leider viel zu viel gibt. Opera kommt meistens hin, aber ist irgendwie zu anders, da machen z.B. Chatsysteme, die Fenster öffnen zu viel Streß. Epiphany schlägt sich recht gut, hat aber bei mir Probleme mit der Größe der Schriften. Da sind manche Seiten einfach unleserlich klein.

Und mit diesem Firefox kenne ich keine Seite, die mir Streß macht. Sollte einfach mal gesagt werden, weil er immer nur runtergemacht wird.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde gerne wissen, ob Firefox bei anderen auch so verdammt lahm ist? Es betrifft eigentlich alles, angefangen vom Wechseln der Tabs, bishin zum Erscheinen einer Mod-Auth-Passwort-Aufforderung, wo man beim genauen hinschauen dem Aufbau des Fensters richtig zusehen kann. 
> 
> Mit der Zeit nervt das nämlich ganz schön.

 

Halllo!

Mod-Auth-Passwort? Damit kann ich jetzt nichts anfangen? Vielleicht aber auch weil ich das Plugin/Module nicht benutze. Bisher kann ich nicht klagen. Der Firefox läuft bei mir recht schnell. Youtube macht auch keine Probleme, Flash nur selten in Form von fehlender Buttons etc..  vielleicht auch hin und wieder ein Mediaplayer-Plugin das einen Trailer oder Realstream nicht abspielen kann. Aktuelles Beispiel: Hörproben zu Alben auf Amazon.

Tabs öffnen sich bei mir sehr schnell und es macht auch keine Probleme ca. 10 davon zu öffnen, mehr werden es bei mir selten.. daher bin ich auch noch nicht wirklich an grenzen gestoßen. Sehr zu schätzen weiß ich die neue Rechtschreibkorrektur in Versionen über 2.0. Besonders toll das man mehrere Fremdsprachen installieren kann und mir so auch in meinem schwachen Englisch unter die Arme gegriffen wird.

Langsam wird der Firefox mit  Features überladen und ist nicht mehr so "Übersichtlich" wie seine älteren Versionen, aber im Vergleich zu den Alternativen empfinde ich das "Arbeiten" mit ihm sehr komfortabel und schnell. Abstürze tauchen vielleicht ein mal in der Woche auf.

Ach ja: Die Rechtschreibüberprüfung verleitet langsame Rechner zum ruckeligen Tippen. Abhilfe schafft das deaktivieren der "Echtzeitüberprüfung". Dann muss man sie aber bei Bedarf manuell starten, was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist.

Zu deinen langsamen Tapps: Vielleicht hilft es dem Browser mehr Cache zu geben?

Ansonsten empfehle ich immer wieder prelink zu verwenden... damit "größere" Anwendungen schneller starten. Aber in wie weit das wirklich zu einer Beschleunigung beiträgt, kann ich nicht beziffern.

Mfg Chris

----------

## psyqil

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Aktuelles Beispiel: Hörproben zu Alben auf Amazon.

 Da kann der Fuchs nix für, Amazon hat kein Geld für Real10 bezahlt und der Linux-Realplayer kann 9 nicht mehr. Da hilft es, folgende Dateien nach /opt/Realplayer/codecs zu packen:

http://home.arcor.de/psyqil/ddnt.so.6.0

http://home.arcor.de/psyqil/dnet.so.6.0

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei mir (~x86) läuft er super. Beim Start des PCs wird er automatisch gestartet, danach nie wieder geschlossen.

Er ist schnell und kann eine Unmenge an Tabs vertragen. Habe noch ein paar Extensions drauf.

Ich liebe das Teil  :Wink: 

Tobi

----------

## achimh

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *cfreak200 wrote:*    *psyqil wrote:*   moznopango wäre das. 
> 
> genau die meinte ich, hatte wohl mal wieder nen Tippfehler 
> 
> P.S.: Schreib doch bitte mal deine Erfahrungsberichte hier rein  
> ...

 

Hallo

Zb.: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-536596-highlight-moznopango.html

Habe das pango Stuff aktiviert und das 'Use smooth scrolling' deaktiviert. Ob das im Endeffekt wirklich was bringt, weiss ich nicht mehr, da ich das schon seit Anfang an reinkompiliert bzw. deaktiviert habe.

Benutze zu 100 % Firefox, läuft eigentlich alles solide und schnell. Probleme und Abstürze habe ich nicht.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Bei mir läuft der Firefox auch unerträglich lahm. Ich habe stundenlang erfolglos gefrickelt, aber die Ursache für die armselige Leistung des Firefox habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. Inzwischen verwende ich fast immer den Konqueror.

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Hier auf meinem P3 700 lüppt er ohne Probleme, bis auf schon erwähnte Stocker durch die Rechtschreibprüfung.

YouTube crasht hier hin und wieder auch den FF, einziges Problemchen bei mir ist ich hab zuwenig Speicher im System und der FF ist doch mit Flash ein guter Spericherfresser.

----------

## musv

Firefox ist lahm. Durch das USE-Flag -pango wird er ein ganz klitzekleinwenig schneller. Allerdings sahen dann bei mir sämtliche Schriften im Fuchs so Scheiße aus, daß ich das USE-Flag ganz schnell wieder reingenommen hab.

Und daß er langsam läuft, kann man schon daran testen:

Einfach mal bei Opera einen neuen Tab und einen bei Firefox öffnen. Firefox fühlt sich viel träger an. Die Mouse-Gestures reagieren in Firefox und Mozilla wesentlich langsamer als im Opera. Zum Surfen macht Firefox auf meinem Rechner (AthlonXP 2600+, 1 GB Ram, 100MBit-Internetanbindung) jedenfalls keinen Spaß. Wie gesagt, es geht nicht (nur) um den Seitenaufbau. Es geht um die träge Reaktion von Firefox. 

Und um jetzt mal noch etwas zu trollen: Da ich nebenjobmäßig Webseiten programmiere, muß ich logischerweise auch die Seiten mit dem Igitt-Explorer 6 testen. Und sogar der reagiert unter wine wesentlich schneller als der Feuerfuchs.

Und abschließend zum Nachdenken:

Der Ur-Firefox Phoenix hatte so um die 5 mb oder weniger gepackten Sourcecode. Das Teil war damals als Mozilla-Light-Version gedacht. Mittlerweile kommt dieses Light-Paket auf stolze 36 mb. Die Seamonkey-Suite hat gerademal 34 mb. Und da steckt noch ein irc- und ein E-Mail-Client mit drin.

Ich nutze Firefox nur, wenn ich Flash und Multimediaplugins brauche, da das Zeug bei Opera nicht zuverlässig läuft. Ansonsten ist Opera in jeglicher Hinsicht unantastbar.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *ChrisJumper wrote:*   Aktuelles Beispiel: Hörproben zu Alben auf Amazon. Da kann der Fuchs nix für, Amazon hat kein Geld für Real10 bezahlt und der Linux-Realplayer kann 9 nicht mehr. Da hilft es, folgende Dateien nach /opt/Realplayer/codecs zu packen:
> 
> http://home.arcor.de/psyqil/ddnt.so.6.0
> 
> http://home.arcor.de/psyqil/dnet.so.6.0

 

Oh sehr freundlich psyqil!

Werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal ausprobieren.

Ganz nebenbei: Ich verwende nicht die FF-Binär-Version und nutze auch das Testing (~x86) Paket.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Ansonsten ist Opera in jeglicher Hinsicht unantastbar.

 

Doch in einer Hinsicht schon: Opera ist nicht OpenSource!

----------

## JMB

bei mir verzögert sich der Start von Firefox immer um 2-3 sec...das kann aber auch an meiner verpfuschten Gentooinstallation liegen. Hab fast von Null mit Linux angefangen und hab mich nachdem ich Ubuntu 2 Wochen benutzt hab gleich gentoo ausprobiert.

Denke ich muss das System nochmal neu und sauber aufsetzen. Was für USE-Flags sind da für FF wichtig, damit der nicht so abkackt?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *JMB wrote:*   

> Was für USE-Flags sind da für FF wichtig, damit der nicht so abkackt?

 

Wenn das jemand wüsste, würde die Diskussion wohl nicht jeden Tag aufs Neue wieder losgehen.  :Wink: 

----------

## JMB

stimmt^^ was gibts denn dann für Alternativen? bisher dachte ich immer, mit Linux könnte man viel besser, sicherer und schneller surfen als bei windoof. Eigentlich empfand ich das bei Ubuntu auch, aber bei Gentoo bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher...das schockt mich gerade etwas.

----------

## achimh

 *Mr. Anderson wrote:*   

>  *JMB wrote:*   Was für USE-Flags sind da für FF wichtig, damit der nicht so abkackt? 
> 
> Wenn das jemand wüsste, würde die Diskussion wohl nicht jeden Tag aufs Neue wieder losgehen. 

 

Solche Tests wären natürlich nicht schlecht. Leider habe ich derzeit no time da irgendwas in diese Richtung zu starten. Wie von mir schon gesagt, läuft bei mir der Firefox ohne Probleme. Nur auf gewisse Seiten geht er auch recht langsam. Nur da ich einige für mich wichtige Plugins installiert habe und diese brauche, kommt bei mir absolut kein anderer Browser in Frage.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *JMB wrote:*   

> stimmt^^ was gibts denn dann für Alternativen? bisher dachte ich immer, mit Linux könnte man viel besser, sicherer und schneller surfen als bei windoof. Eigentlich empfand ich das bei Ubuntu auch, aber bei Gentoo bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher...das schockt mich gerade etwas.

 

```
ls /usr/portage/www-client/

dillo     epiphany-extensions  httrack     lynx                 mozilla-launcher  planet        seamonkey-bin  w3mir

downman   fetch                kazehakase  metadata.xml         netrik            pybugz        surfraw        w3mmee

elinks    galeon               kita        mozilla-firefox      ochusha           rabbitticker  urlgfe

epiphany  htmlview             links       mozilla-firefox-bin  opera             seamonkey     w3m
```

Sind nicht alles Browser, aber ein großer Teil. Es gibt natürlich noch mehr. Zum Beispiel fehlt der Konqueror von KDE.

----------

## think4urs11

Sicherheitsdiskussion abgetrennt nach mit Linux sicher(er) surfen?

und da das ganze mehr Diskussions- als Supportcharakter hat verschoben ins Diskussionsforum

----------

## xraver

FF ist bei mir auch sehr sehr lahm. Liegt aber eher an meiner alten HW.

z.B das Wechseln im Programm-Menü (Datei > Berabeiten) dauert bei mir manchmal 1-2 Sekunden und länger.

Habe FF für Windows unter wine angestestet - das gleiche Verhalten.

Den Ruf eines sclanken und schnellen Browsers hat FF für mich schon lange verloren. Selbst unter einer 3Ghz Maschiene dauert der Start manchmal recht lange im Vergleich zu anderen Browsern.

Meine Frage, gibt es für FF ein Plugin mit dem man messen kan wie lange der FF zum Rendern einer Site braucht?

Mich würde auch interessieren wie man die Startzeit einer Anwendung messen kann - gibt es möglichkeiten? (Stoppuhr mag ich nicht auspacken  :Wink: )

----------

## Ampheus

Bei mir läuft er jetzt endlich schön schnell. Der Start wurde verzögert, weiler automatisch auf updates überprüft hat. Hab das abgeschaltet und es lüppt.

Auf den FF möchte ich wegen den plugins auch nicht verzichten. Hier vielleicht nochmal emerge -pv mozilla-firefox:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.3  USE="-bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -ipv6 -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en_GB -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW"
```

----------

## musv

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Bei mir läuft er jetzt endlich schön schnell.

 

Bis auf ein bei mir gesetztes "java" sind die USE-Flags zu Deiner Installation identisch. Und daß (allein) Java für eine träge Reaktion beim Öffnen neuer Tabs, dem lahmen Seitenaufbau oder bei den Mouse-Gestures verantwortlich sein soll, kann ich eigentlich nicht glauben. 

 *JMB wrote:*   

> stimmt^^ was gibts denn dann für Alternativen?

 

Von den bisherigen genannten, möchte ich mal Dillo hervorheben. Kann leider keine Mouse-Gestures, kein Javascript und auch nur beschränkt CSS, ist dafür sauschnell.

Für die Konsole mit Framebuffer gibt's Links. 

Und wer's ganz basic haben will:

```

less http://www.gentoo.org

```

----------

## Knieper

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und wer's ganz basic haben will:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

>less http://www.gentoo.org

http://www.gentoo.org: No such file or directory

```

Praktisch...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   
> 
> Und wer's ganz basic haben will:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Damit gehts bei mir: sys-apps/less-394

```
 Gentoo Logo            About | Projects | Docs | Forums | Lists | Bugs | Store

                        | GWN | Get Gentoo! | Support | Sponsors | Planet |

                        Contact

                         Gentoo logo We produce Gentoo

      Gentoo Spaceship  Linux, a special flavor of       Donate to support our

                        Linux that can be                 development efforts.

Installation:           automatically optimized and         [Submit http://

Gentoo Handbook         customized for just about any      images.paypal.com/

Installation Docs       application or need. Extreme        images/x-click-

                        performance, configurability           but21.gif]

Documentation:          and a top-notch user and        Gentoo Centric Hosting:

Home                    developer community are all            vr.org

Listing                 hallmarks of the Gentoo               VR Hosted

About Gentoo            experience. To learn more,              Tek Alchemy

Philosophy              read our about page.                    Tek Alchemy

http://www.gentoo.org lines 1-23                                         
```

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich weiß endlich, womit die Lahmarschigkeit von Firefox zusammenhängt.

Es liegt an Xfce. Als ich auf meinem Laptop mit Arch Linux Xfce ausprobierte wegen Berly, bemerkte ich, dass Firefox auch hier so dahereiert.

Als ich zurückwechselte auf Enlightenment (E17), war Firefox wieder superschnell.

Auf Gentoo probierte ich es zwar nicht, aber wenn es auf Aerch Linux so ist, schätze ich mal, dass es auf Gentoo genauso ist.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   

> Ich weiß endlich, womit die Lahmarschigkeit von Firefox zusammenhängt.
> 
> Es liegt an Xfce. Als ich auf meinem Laptop mit Arch Linux Xfce ausprobierte wegen Berly, bemerkte ich, dass Firefox auch hier so dahereiert.
> 
> Als ich zurückwechselte auf Enlightenment (E17), war Firefox wieder superschnell.
> ...

 

Erstaunlich, dass ein WM sowas *schafft*...

Ich würde das als Bug/Anmerkung denen mal sagen, oder dort nachfragen, ob das wirklich durchgehend so ist

(was ich nicht unbedingt glaube)

Tobi

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Battlestar Gentoo wrote:*   Ich weiß endlich, womit die Lahmarschigkeit von Firefox zusammenhängt.
> 
> Es liegt an Xfce. Als ich auf meinem Laptop mit Arch Linux Xfce ausprobierte wegen Berly, bemerkte ich, dass Firefox auch hier so dahereiert.
> 
> Als ich zurückwechselte auf Enlightenment (E17), war Firefox wieder superschnell.
> ...

 

Ich würde es andersrum formulieren. Der Firefox ist schnell mit E17. Der Firefox rendert ja nicht selber sondern benutzt dazu bestimmte Bibliotheken des Systems. Und je nach Ausführung ist dann die Geschwindigkeit unterschiedlich. So klingt es doch irgendwie logisch.

----------

## manuels

Aber die Bibliotheken sind doch X11-abhängig und nicht WM-abhängig, oder?

----------

## musv

Das ist richtig. Und wie ich bereits ( ein oder zwei )mal erwähnt hatte, ist der Fuchs bei mir auch relativ lahm. Und ich benutze e16. Daran kann's also nicht liegen.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Wie gesagt, ich kann nur das berichten, das ich selbst bemerke, und irgendetwas, das mit Xfce zu tun hat, sorgt dafür, dass Grafikaufbau von Firefox bemerkbar langsamer vonstatten geht. Beispielsweise erscheint ein Apache-mod_auth-Prompt erst nach einer halben Sekunde, oder das Öffnen von Tabs ist richtig "ruckelig". Auf Windows ist der Grafikaufbau genauso schnell wie bei mir bei e17. Ich öffne ein Tab, und es ist offen, ohne, dass man den Grafikaufbau bemerkt.

----------

## manuels

gibt es einen Output vom FF wenn du ihn in der Konsole startest?

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Nein, außer "No running windows found", was aber, so meine ich, mit diesem Sachverhalt nichts zu tun hat. 

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es ein Fehler von FF  ist.

----------

